# OCR Texterkennung mit Visual Basic



## rabby (31. Mai 2004)

hallo welt !

hab heute lange vergeblich nach einer ocx datei für visual basic gesucht, womit es einem ermöglicht würde, ocr / texterkennung durchzuführen.
kennt Ihr eine passende kostenlose komponente?

danke


----------



## {m-d} (22. Mai 2005)

daran wäre ich auch interessiert.


----------



## rabby (22. Mai 2005)

irgendwie schade, dass sich keiner damit auskennt bzw helfen kann/will :-(


----------



## twinx (9. Oktober 2007)

Find ich auch schade!


----------

